# Switching Probiotics



## Doll00 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to this site...and very glad that I've found it I've been dealing with IBS-A for a little less then a year now. The first couple of months were horrible of course and I ended up losing an extreme amount of weight from not wanting to eat...Thinking that eating would make everything worse. Plus I'm lactose-Intolerant, So I had a pretty difficult time figuring out what I could and couldn't digest. After speaking to a relative of mine that was diagnosed with Leaky gut, He referred me to a Herbalist who has been godsend ever since. She provided me with Ther-Biotic Complete Probiotic pills and after a week or so I felt better then ever. Since then I've been able to gain a little weight and go back to having a normal life. Since I'm not familiar with anyone else that sells that particulr brand of Probiotic, I end up having to drive to Beverly Hills every other week to pick them up. That's not a problem, Since the pills are working so well...But I have to depend on the women that sells the medicine to have them whenever I run out.To make a long story short, The women that I purchase the Probiotics from decided to go on a "Vacation" and I went without my particular brand of Ther-Biotic for a few day's. Knowing that I would probably get really sick if I didnt take ANY probiotic, I went to WholeFoods and picked up a bottle of another brand. For the past few day's I've been a little afraid to eat anything major, Thinking that since I don't have my "original" pills in my system I might get sick. I've had issues with consipation and gas, But gladly nothing major since switching the brands 3 or 4 day's ago. Early this morning I get a call from my Herbalist saying that she's finally in the office and that I can pick up the pills whenever I'm ready. Needless to say I rushed over to her office to pick them up. Took 2 of them, and went about my day feeling wonderful. I then decided to eat a light lunch and ended up feeling really nauseaus, had really bad gas and still hours later my stomach feels very off. Almost like it did waaay back before I even found out about Probitoics.My question is this....Could switching the brands of the probiotics have left me feeling sick all over again? Will I have to let my original brand settle in my system for a few day's before I expect to feel normal again? I tried to ask one of the ladies that worked at Wholefoods if I should have any problems switching the brands....And she replied that I should have no problem since I'm still putting "Good" bacteria in my body. If that's the case though, Then why do I feel sick to my stomach every time I eat something all of a sudden since i've gone back to my original pills?....


----------



## Doll00 (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with switching probiotocs?....


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I never have any problem, but then I don't get worsening symptom on starting them either like some people do.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiThe change in bacteria can, in some instances cause a general feeling of unwellness, but they would have to be taken in quite large numbers for any unwell feelings to be apparent within 24/48hours. was the feeling of illness aparent within 24 hours of taking the new strain of probiotic?and there is always the possibility that you simply dont get on with unfamiliar strains in the new probiotic, if i take any quantity of one certain bacteria that i am sensitive to (for reasons that are far to long to go in to), i know about it within 12 hours with gut cramps and the most offensive wind. cheersIan


----------

